# ViaMichelin - Plein écran ne s'affiche pas



## Weaver (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Il y a eu récemment une modification du site http://www.viamichelin.fr/
Depuis, plus moyen d'obtenir le "Plein écran" sur mon Macpro - OS dernier carat.

Et ce, quel que soit le navigateur (FireFox, Chrome ou Safari)

De plus l'icône "Plein écran" reste "bloquée"

Quelqu'un d'autre a remarqué ce problème, ou bien c'est un paramétrage que j'ai oublié ou pas vu?

J'ai signalé mon problème à Michelin qui a répondu plus qu'évasivement sans rien résoudre...

Merci

Et ça vient faire quoi ici, ça ? Les questions sur les sites ou les navigateurs (ou tout autre logiciel) internet, il y a un forum pour en parler ! On déménage.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Si tu parles de la carte, je l'ai bien en plein écran en cliquant sur ce logo --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Avec FF sur SL.


----------



## Weaver (4 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu parles de la carte, je l'ai bien en plein écran en cliquant sur ce logo -->
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement, c'est bien ce qui ne fonctionne pas chez moi. Merci pour la réponse!

Une idée?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Juin 2012)

Weaver a dit:


> (...) Une idée?


Honnêtement non.
En plus tu es sur Lion que je ne connais pas du tout.
Ce qui est le plus bizarre c'est que cela ne fonctionne pas sur 3 navigateurs différents. 
Attends d'autres réponses.


----------



## Weaver (4 Juin 2012)

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

Je ne suis pas sous Lion mais sous Snow Leopard. Je constate que la carte « plein écran », affichée dans une fenêtre pop-up séparée, fonctionne au départ sur tous les navigateurs, mais finit le plus souvent par se bloquer au bout de quelques manipulations... certainement un problème dans le script de la page, qui aura été « mal ficelé ».

À tout hasard, regarde si la fenêtre pop-up de la carte ne serait pas affichée en arrière-plan de la fenêtre principale.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Juin 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> (...) Je constate que la carte « plein écran », affichée dans une fenêtre pop-up séparée, fonctionne au départ sur tous les navigateurs, mais finit le plus souvent par se bloquer au bout de quelques manipulations (...)


Pour moi non. Je viens de naviguer pendant 4/5 minutes (en plein écran) sur toute la surface disponible de la carte en agrandissant ou en diminuant sans arrêt et je n'ai eu aucun problème.
Avec Firefox.

edit/ Je viens de faire la même chose avec Safari et aucun problème non plus.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Juin 2012)

Chez moi ça bloque à force d'ouvrir et de fermer la carte plein écran.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Juin 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Chez moi ça bloque à force d'ouvrir et de fermer la carte plein écran.


Je viens de le faire 20 fois de suite sur FF ( je suis curieux de nature  ) et, à chaque fois, ça s'ouvre instantanément.
Mais bon ça ne résout pas le problème de Weaver. Qui est bizarre d'ailleurs.


----------



## Weaver (5 Juin 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je viens de le faire 20 fois de suite sur FF ( je suis curieux de nature  ) et, à chaque fois, ça s'ouvre instantanément.
> Mais bon ça ne résout pas le problème de Weaver. Qui est bizarre d'ailleurs.




Mais.... je ne suis plus tout seul, des proches à qui j'ai posé la question ont effectivement le même problème (iMacs récents, OS dernier carat, ...)


----------



## zaytun (3 Janvier 2013)

tu n'es pas seul à qui ça fait comme ça, c'est pareil sur mon macbook pro qui tourne avec lion. j'arrive pas à trouver non plus


----------

